# Uber Whatsit #113



## 480sparky (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 1, 2012)

a lemon! lol


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 2, 2012)

Twinkie??


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 2, 2012)

No, it's not food.  If you ate it, it probably won't kill you but could still mess you up inside.


----------



## Ernicus (Aug 2, 2012)

fiberglass


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 2, 2012)

Soap


----------



## sm4him (Aug 2, 2012)

the head of a push pin.
Or plastic coating of some sort.

Or something almost, but not quite, completely unlike those guesses.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Aug 2, 2012)

looks like a close up of a yellow kayak


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2012)

You're really going to have to stretch your imagination on this one!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2012)

a balloon?
a rubber glove?

My imagination is already so stretched it's about to POP and I still have NO idea whatsoever..


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2012)

sm4him said:


> ............a rubber glove?........




OOooooh, so close!

Think of _The Spinners_.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2012)

Rubberband???


EDIT: Probably dates me, that I associated "rubber band" with The Spinners that quickly.  Well, "hand me down my walking cane" I guess.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2012)

WooHoo!! Yay me!! Another chicken dinner!


----------

